# Is this what “bagging up” looks like, or is she not that close? *pic*



## pea (Feb 3, 2021)

I didn’t realize how much she had grown in the past 11 days until I did a side by side, but still is this swelling the end or will it get bigger? Udders look huge when I google them but they’re all usually dairy goat breeds and she is a meat a boer/fainting and I can’t tell if their udders are naturally smaller. Also I did not shave her she just looks less hairy due to the stretching. To be honest it still looks pretty small to me but she is a first freshener. So idk if her udder isn’t that big because she is FF or meat goat. She is only around 45lbs too so very small. I have been able to wrap my fingers around the tailhead for like two weeks now and I think mushy ligaments but this is my first time too so sometimes I think I’m not feeling them right. Stomach above the udder is tight like a drum. All last week she was isolating herself and pawing the ground and this week she’s acting normal going out to graze like always so idk I’m so confused about when she’s finally going to kid and unfortunately don’t know when she was bred! I check her all the time and have everything ready but I’m just going crazy it’s like watching paint dry! Does she look close?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

"Like watching paint dry" is a good description for an expectant doe without a known due date. Heck, it can be that way with the does that have a known due date at times. On the udder, yes some first timers will have a smaller udder than a doe that has kidded before. And yes, a meat goat may not have an udder the size of a dairy goat because they aren't normally bred for milk production throughout their dams and sires for generations. The ligaments will feel soft one day and more hard the next with most of the pregnant does and can't always be an exact indication birthing is close. The teats will begin to point more sideways and the udder will get a shinny appearance soon begore kidding. When she is close, she will begin to produce a stringy type discharge and when this discharge gets an amber (orange/red) color, delivery should be soon. Do you have a place set aside for her to kid and supplies on hand for when her time comes?

The buck she was bred with, do you know his breed/size and what whether he throws small or large kids?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is bagging up. She still has more bagging up to do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Karen.


----------



## pea (Feb 3, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> "Like watching paint dry" is a good description for an expectant doe without a known due date. Heck, it can be that way with the does that have a known due date at times. On the udder, yes some first timers will have a smaller udder than a doe that has kidded before. And yes, a meat goat may not have an udder the size of a dairy goat because they aren't normally bred for milk production throughout their dams and sires for generations. The ligaments will feel soft one day and more hard the next with most of the pregnant does and can't always be an exact indication birthing is close. The teats will begin to point more sideways and the udder will get a shinny appearance soon begore kidding. When she is close, she will begin to produce a stringy type discharge and when this discharge gets an amber (orange/red) color, delivery should be soon. Do you have a place set aside for her to kid and supplies on hand for when her time comes?
> 
> The buck she was bred with, do you know his breed/size and what whether he throws small or large kids?


Yep I’ve had my kidding kit ready to go for about 2 weeks now, gave her some selenium /e gel, and have a place for her. I’ve separated her from the boys and keep a doe with her for company that I will remove once she seems like shes going into labor. Ive been looking for the amber discharge and I will definitely keep an eye out for the sideways pointing teats!

This is both of their first times  I’ve had the buck (Merlin) since he was being bottle fed so that’s why I just kept him with the ladies until one of them seemed pregnant, and my other boy is a wether so he can’t be the father. Merlin showed absolutely no interest in mounting or anything and even the vet said he was the most zen chill baby goat they’ve ever seen. He’s never had that “bouncing off the walls” phase so I was honestly unsure if he was ever going to breed. I’ve actually still never seen him mount anything lol so he did it all when I wasn’t looking. He is a mini lamancha x alpine. The breeder I got him from said others of his lineage end up around 60-70 lbs so I was hoping since they’re both half small breeds my doe Rosie would be okay.

Another question if you don’t mind, I have a CDT vaccine that I ordered when I realized she was pregnant and I know you’re supposed to give it to them a month before kidding, but I’m kind of wary of vaccinating her too close to the due date. Should I just wait for the kids to be older before I give anyone vaccinations or is it something I can due close to the due date?

Thank you so much!


----------



## pea (Feb 3, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> She is bagging up. She still has more bagging up to do.


ahhh I wish she would hurry up! Haha okay it’s really hard to notice how big it’s getting when I look every day so I will keep taking pictures so I can see how much bigger she gets! Thanks


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

pea said:


> Another question if you don’t mind, I have a CDT vaccine that I ordered when I realized she was pregnant and I know you’re supposed to give it to them a month before kidding, but I’m kind of wary of vaccinating her too close to the due date.


 I would go ahead and vaccinate the doe, it's not too late. Giving it now would mean she could pass some of the immunity of the vaccine to the little babes she is carrying.


----------



## pea (Feb 3, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> I would go ahead and vaccinate the doe, it's not too late. Giving it now would mean she could pass some of the immunity of the vaccine to the little babes she is carrying.


thank you for your guidance! it really helps newbies like me trying to figure everything out  I will vaccinate her.


----------

